# Why my screen size and font has decreased......



## blackbarbie (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know exactly what happened but I was in the middle of posting a message and some button that I kept pressing (can't remember) but I saw my entire LHCF screen get smaller and smaller. I don't know how to adjust it back to normal size. The font is smaller and everything.  I logged back out and logged back in and it's still the same.

Can someone tell me what may have happened?

Thanks in advance.

BB


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I may know look in the lower right hand corner of the screen you will see something that says ---% it should say 100%.

Its not on LHCF it the internet window.


----------



## blackbarbie (Jun 29, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I think I may know look in the lower right hand corner of the screen you will see something that says ---% it should say 100%.
> 
> Its not on LHCF it the internet window.




I don't see it. It's not all the other sites that are small; they are regular size. It's only LHCF.

BB


----------



## blackbarbie (Jun 30, 2009)

blackbarbie said:


> I don't see it. It's not all the other sites that are small; they are regular size. It's only LHCF.
> 
> BB




It must have been something I did on my computer at home that only affected LHCF site because I am at work and the screen is showing just fine.

BB


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh well in that case IDK, hope someone comes to help.


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 30, 2009)

You probably pressed the "Ctrl" button while holding the scrolling tool on your mouse. 

Hold the "Ctrl" key while moving your scrolling tool in the up direction to get your screen back to normal.


----------



## blackbarbie (Jul 1, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> You probably pressed the "Ctrl" button while holding the scrolling tool on your mouse.
> 
> Hold the "Ctrl" key while moving your scrolling tool in the up direction to get your screen back to normal.



Oh thanks so much! As soon as I get home, I will be trying this so I can get my screen back to normal.

I will let you know how it works out!

BB


----------



## blackbarbie (Jul 7, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> You probably pressed the "Ctrl" button while holding the scrolling tool on your mouse.
> 
> Hold the "Ctrl" key while moving your scrolling tool in the up direction to get your screen back to normal.



O.K. I tried that and it didn't seem to work......You know what else I noticed? When I reply to a post or get ready to send a PM, all my smilies have disappeared!!! I am going to keep trying different things to get my screen back to normal size because this small font is unreal and killing my eyes. (it has to be some type of setting I tripped up on)

Thanks again!

BB


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 8, 2009)

Reinstall your browser.


----------



## healthytext (Jul 8, 2009)

What browser are you using? Is LHCF the only site affected by this?


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 23, 2009)

try safari or firefox


----------



## blackbarbie (Aug 2, 2009)

Kayanna1212 said:


> try safari or firefox




I'm already using Firefox.


----------



## blackbarbie (Aug 2, 2009)

healthytext said:


> What browser are you using? Is LHCF the only site affected by this?



I'm using Firefox and yes, LHCF is the only site affected by this.

BB


----------



## blackbarbie (Aug 2, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> Reinstall your browser.



How do I do that?

BB


----------

